# Lake Blalock Speedway Chesnee SC 9-27-09 results



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

18 racers were on hand for the
Phillip Seifert Memorial

t10 Terry McFalls lead 2 lap qualifying with a 5:61
07 Ricky Mcswain 5:62
2 Bradley Weaver 5:64
8 Matt Lorr 5:65
36 Alan Foy 5:68
15 Nathan Jackson 5:75
72 TJ Parris 5:76
01 Phil Mcfalls 5:96
1 Daniel Hammett 5:99
00 Mitchell Dickerson 6:00
13 Benji Griffen 6:03
20 Brian Cothran 6:11
22 Jonathon Duvall 6:25
2n Nolan Hammett 6:57
L0 Lo 6:92
01xDaniel massey 7:01
32 Jason slaten 7:68
33 Dillon Spencer 8:69


Heat #1 4 minutes top two to the a Main
T10 29 laps
72 27 laps
22
8
00
01x

Heat #2 top two to a main
36 29 laps
01 27 laps
32
13
07
2n

Heat #3 top two to a main
L0 26 laps
15 26 laps
2
1
33
20

Consi #1 2 minutes winner to a main
00 18 laps
13
22
2
33
2n

Consi #2 2 minutes winner to a main
32 19 laps
8
07
01x
20 
1

A main 7 minutes Results

15 Nathan Jackson 62 laps $20
32 Jason Slaten 62 laps $15
36 Alan Foy 60 laps $10
L0 Lo 55 laps $8
72 TJ Parris $7
T10 Terry Mcfalls $6
01 Phill Mcfalls 
00 Mitchell Dickerson

The most important thing that happened at LBS last night is
That $110 was raised for the Phillip Seifert family’s,
medical bills. Thanks goes out to all the contributor’s 
at Lake Blalock speedway.


----------

